# Mustang Memorial 50



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun!! Seems grey is the color of choice! Hahah


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Gray Arabians rule! :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

And the video is awesome! It felt like I was riding too!


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Jul 16, 2013)

Really nice pictures and video! 
Phantom, could you please let me know whether your GoPro is sitting on your helmet only with the help of the kit head strap or do you use anything in addition to secure it?
I have always been using the head strap only when directly on my head - kind of feel as if it might spring out, but never tested it.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Comfortably Numb said:


> let me know whether your GoPro is sitting on your helmet only with the help of the kit head strap or do you use anything in addition to secure it?


No, I am using just the strap it came with. So far, it's stayed put even being whacked by branches, etc. The helmet I use (a tipperary) is just plastic, so the strap grips well. Not sure it would work so well on a fuzzy helmet (like velvet hunt cap).


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you - now I feel empowered to give it a try next time out. 

It is a plastic helmet that I ride in, although not sure which (plastic vs. velvet) would be the better grip. Shape probably also matters. Worst case scenario - would have to upgrade to GoPro Hero 3.


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Gorgeous!

I need to get myself to an endurance ride. I spent 3 hours last night at JFK waiting for my plane to leave reading "To Finish is to Win" by Dodie Sable, not only was I having giggling fits in front of complete strangers, but when I finally got home (at 1:00 AM mind you) I was ready to jump on my mare and GO GO GO!

Next year I WILL do a ride. I'd love to travel to the farther ones from me, such as this one. I need more vacation days. *sigh*

And grey Arabians do rock!


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I had a few fellow canadians attending the ride. "Weather was cold, trails were nice and people were friendly" is their report!

Lovely horses, nice pictures and video, I couldn't stop 'till the end: it also makes me want to hope on my horse and ride!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

liltuktuk said:


> Next year I WILL do a ride. I'd love to travel to the farther ones from me, such as this one.


You should have 2 AERC rides fairly close to you next year, plus at least 1 additional CTR. Last I heard, Pam is moving her Hector Half Hundred (Finger Lakes area) to Memorial Day weekend so that Patti can do her Shut Up and Ride (Allegheny State Forest) in the beginning of October. Then there is going to be a CTR in Brookfield at the end of June. New York State is very well represented!


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> You should have 2 AERC rides fairly close to you next year, plus at least 1 additional CTR. Last I heard, Pam is moving her Hector Half Hundred (Finger Lakes area) to Memorial Day weekend so that Patti can do her Shut Up and Ride (Allegheny State Forest) in the beginning of October. Then there is going to be a CTR in Brookfield at the end of June. New York State is very well represented!


I heard! I'm super excited. I'm hoping I can do all three, but definitely want to at least do the two AERC rides.

Unfortunately with our lovely WNY fall/winter weather and my work schedule (leave for work when its dark, get out of work when its dark) I'm not getting much riding in right now.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Love these updates and can't wait to hear how the Thanksgiving weekend 100 goes!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Ohhh my sooo jealous! lol
Loving all those A-rabs.

Seeing the video of them all lined up on the sand it looks like you are off in the desert lol.


----------

